# Judas - Sabino Arabian Stallion Prospect



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

cute little guy!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

He is LOVELY! Congrats! I love his markings/color


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

He's a very pretty boy! Impressive


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

He's stunning, and his color is so interesting!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Very handsome guy!!! Love that gorgeous Arab head he's got!!


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

What a good looking boy! Can't wait to see how he looks in a few years.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Is he a rose gray?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Such a gorgeous boy and what a pretty color!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

He is one HANDSOME boy! very impressive little man.How many hh?


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Handsome fella! Can't wait to see more of him over the years


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

He's gorgeous!

But he is a sabino roan I think?..


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice name! Very pretty. And cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## kw92 (May 9, 2011)

_he is gorgeous! _


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful substance on him. I absolutely adore how those sabino patterns come out most typically on the Crabbet line/sportier type Arabs.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

mbender said:


> Is he a rose gray?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He looks to be a rose grey. His sire was the same colour until he was about four, then he turned lighter, and I expect Judas will follow suite. I'll have to enjoy this colour while I have it! lol


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Absolutely beautiful substance on him. I absolutely adore how those sabino patterns come out most typically on the Crabbet line/sportier type Arabs.


Me too!
I love the style and subtance of the Crabbet/CMK bred Arabians, and the colour makes the icing on the cake! 
He's a little spit fire right now, but I think he's going to turn out pretty nice.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Gidget said:


> He is one HANDSOME boy! very impressive little man.How many hh?


I haven't been able to stick him yet, but I would say he's about 13.1 right now. I expect he'll probably finish around the 15hh mark.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Beautiful! I love him! He's quite the looker :shock: Looking forwards to seeing him grown and develop. Make sure to keep us posted with him. What are you going to show him in?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> Beautiful! I love him! He's quite the looker :shock: Looking forwards to seeing him grown and develop. Make sure to keep us posted with him. What are you going to show him in?


Thanks!
I will probably ship him off for Halter training, so I can show him Halter as a two year old, then, if he goes right, it'll be for either Western Pleasure or Reining. One first, then the other. lol


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

What a cute and pretty little horsey. He's out of a POLISH mare!!! YAY! I'm Polish even though I live in England. 

His colour is striking. I too love his head. Jealousy is eating me up. I <3 him!:lol:


----------

